# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τimbrado español 2013.

## tasosziak

ενα απο τα πουλια μου του 2013

----------


## Gardelius

Τάσο να σου ζήσει !!!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

πως λεμε discontinue .... oυδεμιαν σχεση ! ο ορισμος του classico !


τραγουδισταρας !!!!! να τον χαιρεσαι

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν έχω λόγια είναι πραγματικά υπέροχο!

----------


## tasosziak

> πως λεμε discontinue .... oυδεμιαν σχεση ! ο ορισμος του classico !
> 
> 
> τραγουδισταρας !!!!! να τον χαιρεσαι


τρομαξα καθως διαβασα της πρωτες λεξεις,χαχα ευχαριστω δημητρη

----------


## stefos

πολυβολο !!τα θυμαστε τα μινιγκαν ? φοβερος!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Πολυ ωραιος, να τον χαίρεσαι

----------


## geo_ilion

να τον χαιρεσαι τασο πολυ καλος

----------

